# Tecumseh HS50



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a Tecumseh HS50 67244E.

The block needs bored .010", can anyone tell me what the piston to wall clearance would be or where I can find this information at?

Also, in this motor, how much oil does it hold?

Thank you,

Bruce


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf

All the Tecumseh engine answers you'll ever need.


----------



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you, looks like .0040-.0058


----------

